# Picking Male vs female



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

ok guys im getting a chocolate lab in a couple of weeks and the big questions is male or female, ive had all females before and they are great and ive always had good luck training them. But i wouldnt mind having a male and switching it up i feel like i would bond alot better with male. Does anyone have any facts on wether or not male or female is better


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

I have had both. I personally prefer males for a number of reasons.
Males don't kill the grass. Maybe will affect trees and bushes.
Males seem to take pressure better and don't get "pouty"
Males seem to be friendlier to other dogs, the females get "*****y"
No heat cylces or mess to deal with.

Now, this is only my humble opinion based on the dogs that I have owned and trained. FWIW.
That said, I would never pass up a litter based on only females remaining.
Good luck with your new pup!!!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Even though it really doesn't matter, I'd say to get a female I guess. All depends on the litter and the parents itself.

Something to be more concerned about is if the litters parents have the needed health clearances with Hips, Elbows, Eyes, EIC, and CNM all taken care of and knowing what you're getting through health. After that, talk with the breeder and learn about the pups to find some initial traits such as low/med/high prey drive, size, whether the pups follow a lot or are loners, etc. Even with taking that into consideration, picking a pup is a crap shoot.

With that being said, as long as you've researched the pedigree and you like the parents and they have all their health stuff taken care of, just reach in and grab a pup.

Good luck to ya.


----------



## DakotaRidge (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Chaws on the health clearances. Make sure they are done. On male or female, if you are undecided on what you want, I tell my puppy buyers to let the puppy pick you. My females are just as hard going as any males are. The only difference is the heat cycle deal if you ask me.

Who are you getting your pup from? You can pm me if you wish.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

personally the last thing i would evaluate is the gender. let that be the deciding factor after you have found several pups in the "middle of the road" with regards to temprement in a litter. you dont want the bull headed ones or the wall flowers and they both can be males or females. try to find the outgoing pup that isnt to independant but also not to submissive. bring a wing and check to see how "birdy" they are with a wing and even play fetch and see if the dog will carry it around or just sit and eat it. once you have done this with a breeding you like (health clearances and all) then decide on male or female. doing this simple procedure might even make your mind up for you as you might find the dog that fits this description might be the only male or female left in the litter. I dont put too much emphasis on gender on how good the dog will be, i worry more about personality and temprement and then focus on training. gender is like hair color, purely personal preference (even though we all know yellow labs rule :rollin: ). i have seen just as many good dogs as well as bad dog in both genders over the past 17 years so i dont worry about gender. i look for the best dog in the litter regardless of gender. :thumb:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

When I went to pick up my dog I was looking at a male due to the fact I wanted a different gender (have had 2 girls and now a 3rd). I don't know why but when I get around boy dogs most of them seem to me thick headed when girls seem to be more loving. I know this isn't with every gender or breed, but from what I've seen from my experiences. Also the dead grass from a female is terrible that was a big reason I was looking at a male. The breeder I went to had multiple males and females left and when one of them came up to me the guy said that she was the smartest(first pup to figure out the doggy door), most liker her mother (her mom was very timid and gentle for a GSP), and the one with the softest bite. I loved every one of those qualities and watching her play with the other pups she wasn't submissive, but wasn't the dominant one at the same time. She also was very curious about her surroundings sniffing all around and playing with blowing leaves and at that moment I knew she was mine. I went home very happy. The main thing to look at for a pup is what type of parents it has, are they birdy, are they shy or outgoing, and other qualities your looking for in a pup. Just make sure the decision you make is the right one or you have 10+ years to deal with something that you might not wanted to bargain for.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

well thank you guys for the input and have decided on seeing which pup wants to go home with me. You guys had alot of great answers thanks again


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I would have to add that don't get too caught up in how a pup acts either. They change so fast that you'd swear its not the same pup you paid for. I have tried doing different tests in the past with some of my pups..always looking for a mellower pup. The last female I took home, I really watched the litter for a long time and determined that this gal was easy going. She was for about six months and then turned into a fireball overnight. Same thing with the last male pup. He was quiet and mellow and investigative. At about four months he flipped and is rather high strung. I have discussed this with many breeders and they all admitted that it is a crap shoot when taking a puppy. There is NO guarantee what you'll be getting just by looking at a pup. Gender for the most part is a personal preference. Both can hunt like crazy. One of the best things you can do is let the breeder go through the pups with you. They have spent the last 8 weeks with them..they know them better than you do. Yet, you still never know. But if coming from a good breeding..you can dang near close your eyes and grab and be very happy.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'll pitch my 2 cents for what it is worth. I feel that females develop faster than males and are better earlier on, but all in all down the road, the males win out as they tend to be a little more athletic and can give it their all longer than the females can. Just generalizations, but things I've noticed over the years. Watch horse racing and you will realize a philly doesn't win too often.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> I would have to add that don't get too caught up in how a pup acts either. They change so fast that you'd swear its not the same pup you paid for. I have tried doing different tests in the past with some of my pups..always looking for a mellower pup. The last female I took home, I really watched the litter for a long time and determined that this gal was easy going. She was for about six months and then turned into a fireball overnight. Same thing with the last male pup. He was quiet and mellow and investigative. At about four months he flipped and is rather high strung. I have discussed this with many breeders and they all admitted that it is a crap shoot when taking a puppy. There is NO guarantee what you'll be getting just by looking at a pup. Gender for the most part is a personal preference. Both can hunt like crazy. One of the best things you can do is let the breeder go through the pups with you. They have spent the last 8 weeks with them..they know them better than you do. Yet, you still never know. But if coming from a good breeding..you can dang near close your eyes and grab and be very happy.


I agree with what you say 100%. What you see at 7 or 8 weeks of age may or may not be what you see at 6 month, a year, etc... I've had people come and do those puppy tests you read about... Quite frankly, I do not believe in them at all.....zippo. As I've said before and firmly believe, the parents and grandparents are your best indication of what to expect from a pup when mature. Having said that, training, socialization, etc......everything a person does with a pup after they get it home is equally important.

Male vs. Female? I see no significant difference in trainability, hunting drive, brains, etc......especially if you have a pup neutered or spayed. Males will tend to be larger, more muscular dogs but not always. Also, a male neutered young will tend to grow larger. Never forget that every dog is different and each has his/her own personality and temperament.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

when we got our chocolate lab I let them pick me. Checked out over 6 litters before I found the pup that just came to me.

And she was a ball to have. great upland game dog.

As to male vs female:

Our male was constantly taking off on us. Last time I had to put an 8' log chain around his neck just to keep him in the yard. Parents had all females, we had a male and a female. My brother as all males. Seems the only ones we have to put lime on are for the males in the yard. Females seem to dig more.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

farmerj said:


> when we got our chocolate lab I let them pick me. Checked out over 6 litters before I found the pup that just came to me.
> 
> And she was a ball to have. great upland game dog.
> 
> ...


That's the price you pay for having a lab. :wink: I'm mostly kidding here, but we've had two neighbors who had labs (one was a male the other a female) and neither could keep their dog home. I don't know if that's a trait of some Lab lines, or if it was just these two individual dogs. The one with the female actually had the bigger problem....their dog would wander and neighbors 5 miles away would pick up the dog and bring it back.... I don't know whatever happened to the dog......probably not something good. I'm a believer in keeping dogs kenneled......if my dogs are not in the house or with me, they are in their kennel.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Tim,
what are chessies like? One of my labs is a bit of a roamer. Seems if I turn my back for two seconds off he goes and just ignores my commands. He is young yet and needs more obedience training etc but you told me one time your chessies have no interest in other people..just you and yours. I love labs that they are so friendly but I hate them for it too. Seems everytime someone walks by they have to charge out and greet them. I may get in trouble if they accidentally knock over some old lady.
So, question I'm trying to ask is do your chessies roam or do know if that is a common thread among the breed to do that and how are they with strangers or strange dogs etc?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm only on my 2nd gun dog but have had others just as pets and have noticed that females in general seem to be more perceptive to body language. Call it womens intuition if you want. I'm not sure that they are any smarter, maybe, just a bit more observant. I'd swear my last one could read lips.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

every male lab I've ever owned was a wandering bum, if he got the chance, I love labs so don't think this is a slam just a observation

I have an opinion not mentioned and that is that female dogs tend to be more terriorial, more likely to show agression ( usaully just growling or barking I'm not alkting a biteing dog here) my male dogs would watch you beat me to death and do nothing.

The only two male dogs I've ever had that would of been good protection or watch dogs is my current pit bull and a chow I had as a kid. I own 5 male dogs right now and with the exception of the pit none of them even bark at strangers. All my female dogs do( GSPs and EPs).

I think if your not real good or dedicated/experienced at training I think females are simpler to deal with on average

there probably many exceptions but these are my personal observations


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Boy, I've both of them and for me, I like the females. They are a more loving dog and form a stronger bond with you. The males tend to be more aloof. But beware; I'd rather train a male. The females tend to pout and sulk when the heat is on, the males just shrug it off and say "OK boss, so just how DO you want me to do it?"

The females mature and train younger, the males catch up by 14 months or so. The males will punch cover and cold water some females may skirt. Males tend to be larger, females faster. There are so many variable, it's hard to say. I hate the damn males always marking every bush, tree, tire, etc they come to. Drives me nuts. I also think the females are cleaner in the house. Dang heat cycles drive me nuts though.

So what do I have now? A spayed female.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> Tim,
> what are chessies like? One of my labs is a bit of a roamer. Seems if I turn my back for two seconds off he goes and just ignores my commands. He is young yet and needs more obedience training etc but you told me one time your chessies have no interest in other people..just you and yours. I love labs that they are so friendly but I hate them for it too. Seems everytime someone walks by they have to charge out and greet them. I may get in trouble if they accidentally knock over some old lady.
> So, question I'm trying to ask is do your chessies roam or do know if that is a common thread among the breed to do that and how are they with strangers or strange dogs etc?


No, my Chessies do not roam at all. They are always with me.... If anything, I have trouble getting them to leave my side. When we are pheasant hunting they understand what their job is and will get out and hunt, but if we are just out for a walk or some exercise they are right with me. If I ride my bike, they run right next to me....never trained them to do that....that's where they want to be. Each dog is different as far as strangers and strange dogs go.... Turk and Tiki are very easy going and like everyone. Tonka was like that also. Indy doesn't like strangers....takes her a while to warm up to anyone she doesn't know.


----------

